# Sebastian Florida



## Catira (Dec 10, 2011)

We will be in Orlando June 16-23 and are hoping to visit a nearby beach either prior or after our disney vacation. There is availability in Sebastian and was wondering if it has a good beach? The other option is St Pete Florida. 
Which would be better for the 17 yr old and 13 yr old kiddos?


----------



## Tfish (Dec 10, 2011)

Probably St Pete for the kids. I'm an owner at Oyster Pointe in Sebastian and we love it but it's a bit of a drive to the beach where there would be other kids their age.

Oyster Pointe provides boats and motors for owners and exchangers for $55/week (includes the gas). A huge value, being that there is great fishing available, as well as lottsa marine wildlife (dolphins, manateis etc).

It's an older resort but very well maintained. Heated pools, hot tubs and free Wifi.

Very nice tennis courts on the property and close to waterside restaurants.

Not sure where you are looking at in St Pete.

Mike


----------



## theo (Dec 11, 2011)

*A relevant observation...*



Tfish said:


> Not sure where you are looking at in St Pete.



Several timeshare facilities in St. Pete Beach are little more than just converted old motels. 
The dumpiest (imho, anyhow) of the converted motels in that area masquerading (very unconvincingly) as a timeshare facility is one called Coral Reef Beach "Resort". 

In short, do your homework before renting at (or exchanging into) a timeshare facility in the St. Pete Beach area. Some are pretty nice, some very definitely are *not*...


----------



## silentg (Dec 20, 2011)

If you go a little further south of Sebastian, Vero Beach is nice. There is a Disney Vero Beach resort and another timeshare called the Driftwood which is right on the beach.  We have been there several times and brought our kids when they were the age yours are now.  I would look into Vero Beach, you probably can find available weeks there.
TerryC


----------



## LouiseG (Jan 1, 2012)

Lived in Vero for 10 yrs.  The Driftwood is a great place right on the beach and quaint shops for browsing.  The beach is very nice right there.  I think you would enjoy it.  Plus, lots of good restaurants in the area.


----------



## Catira (Jan 1, 2012)

LouiseG said:


> Lived in Vero for 10 yrs.  The Driftwood is a great place right on the beach and quaint shops for browsing.  The beach is very nice right there.  I think you would enjoy it.  Plus, lots of good restaurants in the area.



We chose the Disney Vero beach resort. Hoping to gather as much info as possible for our June trip. We usually go every year to Riviera Maya area in Mexico and enjoy going to snorkel, water excursions, and spending time in the beach.


----------



## Dandc3 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Oyster Point boat update*



Tfish said:


> Probably St Pete for the kids. I'm an owner at Oyster Pointe in Sebastian and we love it but it's a bit of a drive to the beach where there would be other kids their age.
> 
> Oyster Pointe provides boats and motors for owners and exchangers for $55/week (includes the gas). A huge value, being that there is great fishing available, as well as lottsa marine wildlife (dolphins, manateis etc).
> 
> ...



They now are charging $75.00 for the boats.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dandc3 said:


> They now are charging $75.00 for the boats.



still a deal at oyster bay, oyster pointe.. I think it should be $100 at min.. they go through at least 50 gallons of gas a day.. and this is ethanol free gas which cost more than premium. (the motors are 4 stroke)

it is a great deal and we have stay there for the past 2 yrs in june/july which is nice.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 17, 2014)

I live in Brevard County on the barrier island, so really nearby. I'd choose Vero Beach over Sebastian. Vero Beach is a nice area.


----------



## Dandc3 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Sebastan*

We are. Looking at moving to Sebastan or Vero Beach for the next school year. Havent  decided which yet. Make that decision after we arrive, i guess. I have been watching E bay for a good week at Oyster Pointe, heard good thinga about it.


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 21, 2014)

We spent a week last summer in Vero Beach at the Reef Ocean Resort, we had a great room and liked it a lot. The purpose of the trip was to get a feel for the area for a relocation which we will be doing in 2 weeks. For a TS visit I recommend Vero Beach but we bought in Sebastian, here's why. The Vero resorts are on the beach and nightlife is walkable, not so Sebastian. The beach in Vero has a barrier of some sort placed 15 feet or so off of the beach to prevent erosion, unfortunately the water clarity suffers. For a week it was no problem but it is much nicer outside of Vero. Sebastian is quieter, less touristy and the house prices seemed cheaper and Vero and Sebastian are just a few minutes apart.


----------

